# Bar Build



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Still out here and in the shop occasionally. I have been working on this bar for some time now. It's spalted maple and maple veneer ply. Hoping to get it stained this weekend.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

What? No foot rail, no spittoons? What sort of joint are trying to run anyway? :haha:
The cat looks like it's already been at the beer. :sarcastic:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Deb.

Where are you installing the bar? Will have to check it out if I am lucky enough to be back that way.......


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Great job, Deb.
> 
> Where are you installing the bar? Will have to check it out if I am lucky enough to be back that way.......


I'm more interested with what's to be stocked.



> Woody: What's going on, Mr. Peterson?
> Norm: Let's talk about what's going *in* Mr. Peterson. A beer, Woody.
> -- Cheers, Paint Your Office


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

BTW - Beautiful work.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice Deb!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Deb. Were you going to upholster the top edge or trim it with wood?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind comments. The cat thanks you too! James the bar will be in the rec room in the basement. We have completely renovated the room. I hope you can come back and see it!
The pieces laying on top are the edge trim. I fashioned them on the table saw and router table because I could not find any stock trim that I liked. No upholstery, foot rail, or spittoons, just keeping it simple. 
It is finally assembled and I have applied a coat of Early American stain this morning. The ply did not stain as nice as I hoped, it's rough looking, but I will adjust my expectation from "fine furniture" to "rustic antiquity" and all will be well. I will post some more pictures when I get it back in and set up. 
The extension on the side can be removed and put on the other side of the bar, in case I ever decide to re-arrange the rec room again. I saw the design online then drew up my own plans in Sketchup. Originally I was going to build it out of oak but I got a ridiculous deal on the spalted maple and the maple ply so I used it instead.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is a really nice bar. Some good work in that. Looks like your first customer is waiting for it to open.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

We had some friends over and gave the bar a trial run last night. It was a big hit! :dance3: I still haven't got the doors or drawers on the backside yet and it needs to go back out to the shop AGAIN for another couple of coats of poly. Those aren't the stools for it either, just making do for now. The stool in the picture is the one I want for it but they are $$$$$$! Don't think I can build them myself yet. Haven't quite got to that skill level. :fie:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking very welcoming, Deb.


----------

